# eBay --> NEW Power Supply for Series 3 TiVo DVR - TCD648250B



## TiVo Bob W

I currently have five listed on eBay. These power supplies are new OEM stock from 3Y Power Technology Inc.

3Y Power Technology part # - CP-1104 R2
TiVo part # - SPWR-00008-000 RevA3

Listing --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230671142784?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks, Bob


----------



## uw69

TiVo Bob W said:


> I currently have five listed on eBay. These power supplies are new OEM stock from 3Y Power Technology Inc.
> 
> 3Y Power Technology part # - CP-1104 R2
> TiVo part # - SPWR-00008-000 RevA3
> 
> Listing --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230663128359?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649
> 
> Thanks, Bob


Are these all sold?


----------



## TiVo Bob W

uw69 said:


> Are these all sold?


Apparently there was a problem with the above link.

Try this one --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230671142784?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I have three left as of this morning.


----------



## magnus

If anyone is interested... I have one to sell as well. I purchased a while back on ebay to keep for a backup. However, I sold my original S3 box. So, now I do not need it. 

I'll sell for $40 plus actual shipping charges. PM me if interested.


----------



## 9dollor

eBay is very useful for me ,and very convience in the day.


----------



## mikesas

magnus said:


> If anyone is interested... I have one to sell as well. I purchased a while back on ebay to keep for a backup. However, I sold my original S3 box. So, now I do not need it.
> 
> I'll sell for $40 plus actual shipping charges. PM me if interested.


Apparently, I don't have a enough posts to PM you, but if it is still available, you could PM me a way to contact you (email or phone).

Are you in the Austin area?
--mike


----------



## magnus

mikesas said:


> Apparently, I don't have a enough posts to PM you, but if it is still available, you could PM me a way to contact you (email or phone).
> 
> Are you in the Austin area?
> --mike


Sorry, I did not see this message before. I just sold it the other day to someone that was able to PM me.


----------



## gougi1

Great price! Sorry I missed the auction


----------



## rmistret

If anyone has a S3 power supply that does not have any "fat" capacitors let me know as I need one. Thanks!


----------



## Dan203

I could actually use one too. Unfortunately they are $150 from Weaknees which I think is a bit to steep to fix such an old unit.

Dan


----------



## unitron

rmistret said:


> If anyone has a S3 power supply that does not have any "fat" capacitors let me know as I need one. Thanks!


Why not just repair the one you have?


----------



## Dan203

Because I suck at soldering. 

Dan


----------



## weaknees

These power supplies are actually $99.99 net of a core trade-in. The reason for the price is that 3Y does not (and will not) make them anymore.


----------



## magnus

weaknees said:


> These power supplies are actually $99.99 net of a core trade-in. The reason for the price is that 3Y does not (and will not) make them anymore.


Can you also explain the price increase for instantcake? I can see a slight increase but doubling the price was just not cool but maybe there was a reason like the one you describe with this power supply.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> Because I suck at soldering.
> 
> Dan


All the software people with whom you're involved and you don't know anybody that knows anybody who does hardware?


----------



## Dan203

unitron said:


> All the software people with whom you're involved and you don't know anybody that knows anybody who does hardware?


Nope. 

Dan


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Dan


Well, if you want to pay shipping both ways...


----------



## Dan203

I appreciate the offer, but at this point I think I'm just going to sell the S3 as-is. I'm not even 100% sure the power supply is the problem. All I know is that one of the CableCARD slots stopped working correctly (caused pixelation on tuner #2 and constantly threw errors on card #2) and the most likely cause, based on others experiences, is the power supply. At this point even if I did fix the power supply I couldn't really even test it because I don't have any CableCARDs to use.

But thanks again for the offer, it was very generous.

Dan


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> I appreciate the offer, but at this point I think I'm just going to sell the S3 as-is. I'm not even 100% sure the power supply is the problem. All I know is that one of the CableCARD slots stopped working correctly (caused pixelation on tuner #2 and constantly threw errors on card #2) and the most likely cause, based on others experiences, is the power supply. At this point even if I did fix the power supply I couldn't really even test it because I don't have any CableCARDs to use.
> 
> But thanks again for the offer, it was very generous.
> 
> Dan


So which model is it and how much and is it lifetimed and is the original hard drive still in there?


----------



## Dan203

It's the original S3 with OLED screen and it has lifetime. (real lifetime, not MSD) I opened it up this weekend and took a look. There are 3 capacitors on the power supply that look bulged to me.

If you look at the images in this thread...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483814

One of them is the same one that user had a problem with, the big one, but I also see bulging on the two under the little black thing that are glued together.

So I'm 95% sure that fixing those would make the TiVo functional again. How hard/expensive do you think that would be?


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> It's the original S3 with OLED screen and it has lifetime. (real lifetime, not MSD) I opened it up this weekend and took a look. There are 3 capacitors on the power supply that look bulged to me.
> 
> If you look at the images in this thread...
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483814
> 
> One of them is the same one that user had a problem with, the big one, but I also see bulging on the two under the little black thing that are glued together.
> 
> So I'm 95% sure that fixing those would make the TiVo functional again. How hard/expensive do you think that would be?


I think it would be extremely difficult and very expensive and you should sell it to me very cheaply.

(emoticon removed to reduce risk of not tricking you into this)


----------

